# Please, help me to get a free online course, If I re arranged this question



## Sulaimanm (Sep 19, 2015)

Q-1Below are the stages of a QR code jigsaw task. Put the stages in the correct order.
1-Create barcodes with a unique colour for each step.
2-Choose three or four recipes and save them to Pocket.
3-Give the learners a QR code with a web address link to the original recipe to check the answers.
4-Allocate each learner a colour. Explain that they each have steps of a recipe. Their task is to decode the steps and put them in order. Tell the class to find learners with the other colours and work together in groups.
5-Present a screenshot of the recipe web page that has been marked up with an app such as Awesome Screenshot to review language.
6-Show the codes or print them out. The learners scan the codes with their mobile devices and work in groups to put them in the right order.


----------

